# Meetup for Edmonton,Alberta,Canada



## Lally2356 (May 26, 2017)

Hey, guys. I have been lurking on this site for couple years now reading about people's life. It has been therapy for me in the sense that I dont feel alone in this battle. I finally got to a point where I got fed up and I decided to make a meetup group on meetup.com for edmonton folks ages 18-35. The group is rapidly growing. we already have 25 young members within a month! here is the link to the group. its called " Edmonton's #1 socially anxious and shyness meetup". I hope to meet some members who are from the area. Please share if you or someone you know is suffering from social anxiety and wants to make new friends for support.

Here is a direct link to our page. https://www.meetup.com/Edmontons-1-S...up-Ages-18-35/

Hey guys, i am trying to post my meetup group in "Support and Therapy Groups" under canada, Alberta but it says i am not allowed to post in there? Can any mod help me or can someone point me in the right direction? I also dont see a button to edit my posts?

Thanks.


----------

